# Hi from Hanoi, Vietnam (my 11th year here as an expat)



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Lurked and absorbed a lot of info from some very well written reviews and advices..

My time to pull the trigger on the machine/grinder set up is coming close, so I thought I should sign up ?

Any other Vietnamese /expat members in Hanoi?

Currently trying to (in vain) find a palatable local espresso roast, without having to rely on expensive and often not so fresh Imports...

I might have to buy some greens (maybe Catimor from central Vietnam) and try roasting them myself!

Cheers,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Vietnam is on my list of places yet to visit

I've only had a few Phin filters and some pretty terrible beans, with exception to a well prepared coffee from a Vietnamese barista champion a few years ago

I'd love to hear more about the coffee culture


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome ☺

If you do decide to visit North Vietnam, avoid the rainy season!

Wow, Vietnamese barista champ coffee.. Would love to try one day. He/she must have all the knowledge I am currently on the journey of attaining.

With locally grown arabicas so readily available, I'm gonna have to try and find a roasting profile suited for the beans here and foolishly believe that I can reinvent the wheel!

Is gonna be a fun project!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome, Hanoi is a great city! We spent a month in Vietnam a few years back. So much coffee is grown there, someone must be doing good stuff.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> So much coffee is grown there, someone must be doing good stuff.


Still looking hard for that `someone`...


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hey u2jewl they made the best ever top gear over there lol hope you get some great results with the roasting


----------

